# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  inappropriate advert streams. I mean seriously....

## curious aardvark

After that I got adverts for vanish and durex pleasure gel. 

I suppose I'm just used to online adverts these days being semi-intelligent and scouring my computer for stuff I've actually looked at. 

Is there any way you can make these adverts even semi-relevant to the forum subjects ? 

I don't object to adverts in general - but I do object, specifically, to the ones I'm getting here.

----------


## curious aardvark

Okay this one just made me laugh. Talk about a fluke combination of adverts :-)

----------


## curious aardvark

So maybe the russian has 3d printed breast implants and the bald chap has 3d printed hair strands. 

I'm not going bald and I've never looked for a russian bride. 
You know I slag off google at pretty much every opportunity. But one thing you can say in their favour is that they read your mind and Always pop up relevant adverts :-)

----------


## Matthew

It's google adwords advertising remarketing. I suppose someone at your PC or in the place where you use internet connection searched for the things you mentioned above. The search history is saved and then used for showing appropriate ads.

----------


## curious aardvark

nope - I can categorically state that the adverts I get on this website are about 50% completely random. 

I am not looking for a russian 'consort', colon cleanser, thai bride or any of the other random adverts that occur. 

And it is just this site. everywhere else the adverts are about things I've either bought, looked at or thought about looking at. 
Not here :-)

----------


## Bassna

Ahh, the power of Adblock  :Smile:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

All the ads here besides on the side bar are served Via Google.  We have no control over what is shown, but usually they do a decent job of targeting ads.  In your case though it seems the opposite lol  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

I get 3d printer related stuff as well. 

But lately this block of ads seems to be particularly persistent. 
moreweirdads.jpg

And as I occasionally look at the site while on clients computers - without logging in. I know these are not targeted by anything other than geographical location. The woman who loses weight - comes from wherever the nearest server happens to be. Usually staffrodshire or leicestershire - weirdly never derbyshire. 
Seriously, is this the best you can do, advert wise ? 
It kind of takes 'tacky' to the next level.
And really damages the credibility of the site.

----------


## Mjolinor

If you are using a client's computer then just use private browsing.

Incognito in Chrome, Private window in Firefox. If you are using IE then all I have to give you is sympathy.

I think I may reconsider my client base if their computers suggest suitable ads for overweight Russian bald viagra loving soul mates.

----------


## curious aardvark

it's not a targeted advert stream. 

it's at the bottom of every 3dprint.com article. What I'm saying is it doesn't matter where you access the website or what browser you use, you get this crap at the bottom of the page. 
And because I use a lot of different computers in a lot of different houses - I notice it more than most people who probably just think they got unlucky with a particular advert.
WRONG. This junk is currently a permament part of the website.

And it really doesn't give the right impression. If I owned 3dprint.com, I damn sure wouldn't want this crap all over my website.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

Late to the party as always, but CA, has this issue been resolved to your tastes?

Currently I see ads for protolabs (I have dealt with them a couple times), cubibot printer, some mobile workbench thing (I was looking up workstations for my operators the other day), a 3dprinting conference, asimov ventures, which is a 3dprinting startup investor, amazon.com (showing some electrical transformers I was looking at last week), another protolabs one, and one clickbait ad showing "4 foods to never eat".

So it seems like all but one ad is targeted.

I ask because I am curious to know how well the administrators of these pages respond to their user's input.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Ads are targeted via Google and Amazon.com for the most part.

----------

